# Trying to go metric you have convinced me, help me get them



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

*Trying to go metric you have convinced me, help me get them please*

Okay I am going to try to go metric. I found a place that will send me the Freud metric cutters. 

What are the most common cutters you use with the template guides in metric? 

Where do I find metric spiral bits?

I would love to buy the template guides, some straight bits and spiral bits, in metric, all from the same place, but thats looking tough right now. Anyone know a place? 

I am in The USA.

Nick


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

My most common metric bits are 3mm, 6mm, 10mm straight cutters the 6 and 10mm with and without bearing, also 10mm and 12mm end cutters. 

This Australian link exports to the USA, where the current rate of exchange favours you in the US, they do sell quality cutters. As far as upcut spiral bits goes, I haven't been able to locate any so for dowelling, I use 1/4" and get the dowels from America!

My most used template guides are 20mm, 25mm, 30mm, 35mm and 40mm. I have many others that are only seldom used. For dovetails, I have to use a 1/2" (I'm very versatile!)

http://www.apworkshop.com.au/


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks!

Well I am not set in my ways as not to learn new tricks so I am giving it a go. 

Mommy(mother in law prefers to be called mommy) gave me a gift I am not to use for bills so I decided to buy the bits and template guides.

I can get brand new Freud metric in many size straight cutters that look nice and I guess I will settle for the Trend plastic template guides that are the Euro style, though I would prefer the screw type. 

I just can not find any spiral down cut or up cut in metric that are easy to get. I am sure I will find something tonight.

Thanks for the link I will check it out now. 

Nickao


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Harry they do have the spiral bits there up and down cut, but a little expensive, I guess they all are though.

They are 8 mm shank which I can accommodate as my Festool routers take that size, thanks again.

Is the titanium coating on the carbide worth it?


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

*Going metric*

Nickao

Welcome to the 'Club' That is the best news I have heard on this forum for a long time. I would be interested in your change over and hope to see some postings on the results. I have tried to submit postings in the past to help others who are using the Imperial measurement but I ended up more confused than when I started. All I could do was to save my metric drawings in imperial and the numbers were not really workable. So in the future I will only answer posts that appear in metric form. So Nickao I look forward to 'chatting' on the forum in the future.
Tom


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Where do you buy?

Tom please suggest a starter set of template guide and router bit sizes and maybe two router bit types too.


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

nickao65 said:


> Why not just go as simple as possible, 10mm template guide with 6 mm bit and so on.
> 
> I think if you make a starter list that works with your info many will find it simpler to get on board.
> 
> ...


No matter where this post is moved to I humble make an apology to all router users who have been following my posts for misguiding them down a path of using metric cutters when here I was using a great number of imperial cutters to produce my projects. It was never intentional and it was only brought to light when Nickao made the statement he was going to go metric. I thought I had a win at last but I was the one who was wrong from the beginning.

Use what you have and as I said purchase a good set of callipers to make the conversions to metric as it is easier to produce your templates and guides.
I finish with a final note to all 
I am very sorry if I have mislead anyone.

Tom


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Tom,

I tried to move your post as requested and hope I got it the way you want it. If not, please send me a PM of exactly what you need and I will try to help further.


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

Thanks Bob
Tom


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Tom, I have been using your methods for a little while now and I know very little about metric. Any woodworker should know enough basic math to follow your plans and make a similar project using imperial. Your metric dimensions are only needed to make an exact copy. So I recommend you keep doing it the best way you can to get your point across. And I encourage others to try your methods of template guided plunge routing. I have found it to be very safe, and fun.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Rusty, the point is the metric sizes are critical for some of the projects. An example would be the trinket box with lid. There is no combination of fractional bits and guides that will provide this kind of fit with so little effort. If the project were resized it might be possible. We live in a country that sells all sizes of metric fasteners, even many of our beverages are sold in metric containers. The few metric bits and guides needed should be available.


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

Mike said:


> Rusty, the point is the metric sizes are critical for some of the projects. An example would be the trinket box with lid. There is no combination of fractional bits and guides that will provide this kind of fit with so little effort. If the project were resized it might be possible. We live in a country that sells all sizes of metric fasteners, even many of our beverages are sold in metric containers. The few metric bits and guides needed should be available.


Mike
In reference to the elliptical trinket boxes. I am sure that armed with a set of callipers the box could be constructed simply by doing your home work and doing the conversions. Of course it can be resized I have two different sizes and I am sure could produce a larger article if required. I re-iterate what I said earlier forget about the metric sizes use what you have. As I said in my apology to everyone I have been using imperial cutters all the time except for a few straight cutters. 

I would also say that most of the confusion is that others are thinking in straight cutters *all the time* with the use of the guides where as I am using a great number of Face/Edge cutters as well as the straight cutters.

Tom


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Tom I have been looking at a lot of sites and projects lately and you are correct almost everyone use a metric guide(the one that use metric at all) with imperial bits.

For me using a straight cutter 99.9% of the time how simple the offsets will be using a guide and bit, both in mm is silly. My 6 year old's could figure out the offsets. 

So though you are realizing the reality is most will use imperial cutters, I still think there is a benefit to learning the offsets and relationships using the whole number stragiht cutters and guides in mm.

After one totally understands that, it is simple to then start using imperial or metric for either bits and/or guides. If nothing else, samples written out using mm for examples is a great way to teach beginners becasue mm can be done in your head simpler than fractions for most people.

So don't beat yourself up everything you post now or in the past has value!


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Tom,

I need to agree with Nick. You've been an inspiration to many many people here on the forums. As far as I can tell, you haven't mislead anyone. Just pointing out options available.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Nick, we are as one! (at last)


----------



## reuelt (Dec 29, 2008)

*Metric bits are available in USA*

Amana Tools
http://www.toolstoday.com/nsearch.aspx?page=2&keywords=metric+router+bits
Whiteside
http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?FamilyID=20270


----------

